
Fragment Foundry: An Introduction to Fragment Shaders and Distance Fields - hughsk
http://hughsk.io/fragment-foundry/
======
jungletek
Really cool stuff, though I wouldn't have minded a bit more hand-holding
regarding the teaching portion, and slightly more verbose explanations.

That said, I found this quite interesting and educational, and I hope to have
use for it soon. I'd love to see more lessons and examples in the future.

Thanks for throwing this together.

